# Methyl 1-d XL and Formadrol X-L



## hardgainer32 (Sep 30, 2007)

what does the XL mean?
Do they work as good>
do the products work?


----------



## bas85 (Oct 6, 2007)

XL is jus the size of the bottle meaning there is more in the bottle than usual.  And to answer your question.  Fomodrol to me worked ok.  But Methyl 1D defintley is my supplement of all along with gaspari nutrition's Halodrol.  But i defintly felt a difference fast and my gains were really good.  I notice big pumps and at the end of my cycle i gained size in my arms and chest.  Plus the strength gains makes it worth it also.  I started my workouts with weight i would do close to the end of my workout before methyl 1.  But you really need to try it for yourself.  Its definetly worth your money.


----------

